# Longest living GS



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

What's the longest living one you know of ?

For me it would be my uncles GS , 18 yrs old (human years) died of old age not so long ago and his other GS was 12 died about a week later he said it wouldn't eat after the old dog died.

Very sad to hear after it being about so long.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, I've never heard of an 18 yr old gsd! So sad that the other one died of a broken heart


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

I know , it got very slow and just lay down and slept and didn't wake up. The other one was harder to watch through the week it just wanted to do the same.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Claims he's 24...


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't buy it. i'll bet he adopted that dog (the 24 yr old) as an adult and it was younger than they thought. JMHO


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont buy it either.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

My friends GSD died a couple years ago, she was 13... that's the oldest I know!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

My female GSD "Anin" was almost 13ys old when we decided to assist in her peacefull passing....(she was our oldest).
I did have a Dobermann that was just turning 18, when she passed away.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

The oldest one I know of was my first GSD I had as a child. She died on my birthday at the age of 15.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've heard of a few 16 year olds.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

His owner told me that Dante Traho was 14 when he died. I didn't know him as well as Escobar Adelrik, who was 13 when he passed away earlier this year.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Rerun said:


> I don't buy it. i'll bet he adopted that dog (the 24 yr old) as an adult and it was younger than they thought. JMHO


I don't buy it either!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Of the Hooligans, Honey died 3 months shy of her 14th birthday.

I worked with a guy at USCS whose 18 year old GSD was killed when he accidently backed up while she was sleeping next to his rear tire. Mark was devastated, the dog had been his constant companion since he was a baby.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

My last dog Dillon (male GSD) lived 14 years and 3 months...oldest I've known of.
Melinda


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

My GSD/Rottie mix Sydney was 13 1/2, she passed away in mid-June and her birthday was Oct 6th. So she ws less than 4 months from turning 14.

Kristina
(on another note I just heard of an Australian Cattle Dog who just turned 20!! She is still going, amazing!)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No chance in the world that GSD from the youtube video is 24 years old. I'd say he's about half that at the oldest.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My girl Neke was 14.5 - the oldest GSD I've owned so far.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

a friend of mine had a GSD that was 14 or
15 yrs old before it died.


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

The oldest I know of is 16 years old. But I dont buy the dog on the video is 24 years old.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My sweet Beau who was West German Showlines was sent to the bridge at 13 years 4 months. She was healthy until the day she died.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> My sweet Beau who was West German Showlines was sent to the bridge at 13 years 4 months. She was healthy until the day she died.


What did she die of?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

13-16 seems to be the average.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*"If you believe that, I've got a bridge that I want to sell you"*

*That dog is moving much too fast to be even half that age. *


----------

